
Time-To-Know Aims To Revolutionize The Classroom - yungchin
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/02/02/israels-time-to-know-aims-to-revolutionize-the-classroom/
======
ZachPruckowski
I think a lot of people miss why we need a massive improvement in education.
As a civilization, our knowledge and understanding increase year to year, but
instruction time stays constant. The basic level of understanding needed to
perform most non-menial jobs is skyrocketing, but we're still getting a
constant number of learning-hours. It's not just "oh, we need students to
score 10% better", but rather "we need to compress 17 years of current
education into 13, because next decade, we'll need those college years to
teach people about the new stuff". If we want to graduate and employ well-
rounded and well-trained citizens, we have to make education more efficient
just to keep up year-to-year.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
I disagree. school is not there to teach you procedural knowledge. school is
there to teach you how to learn. once this lesson is properly instilled the
rest is just frosting on the cake so to speak. fast moving technology doesn't
demand people who learned about XYZ in school, it demands people who can
constantly learn new things throughout their life.

we need a massive improvement in education because we have been backsliding
from "teaching children critical thinking skills" to "make sure they know XYZ
so we can shove them along." When you subsidize something you typically get
more of it. We've been subsidizing crappy education for decades.

~~~
ZachPruckowski
I'm not saying that school has to teach you every piece of procedural
knowledge, but there's a baseline of what someone needs to know to succeed in
life, and that list gets longer and longer each generation.

I agree that we also need to innovate beyond our current "shove knowledge down
kid's throats" approach, but I think that's a separate issue. Doing that would
be an improvement in results over our current system. I'm saying we need
innovation just to keep the same results our current system is getting. I
definitely think we need our education system to do a better job teaching kids
how to think and how to learn and it needs to install in them the desire to
keep learning once that diploma's in hand.

------
nazgulnarsil
funded entirely out of the CEO's pocket at this point. not interesting yet.

